# WOC: Holiday 08 Adoring Carmine/Passions of Red/Little Darlings etc. Thoughts/Hauls?



## damsel (Oct 16, 2008)

what is everyone getting from the upcoming holiday collections? any thoughts on the products in regards to woc? let's discuss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Adoring Carmine = lip bags + brush sets
Passions of Red = eye + lip palettes
Passionately Red = Viva Glam lip palettes
Little Darlings = pigment + lipglass/lustreglass + eyeliner sets
Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit = bag with lashes, fluidline, mascara, glitter and eyeliner brush


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope it lasts...But as of right now I am not really lusting after anything. But I'm sure it will change once I see them in person...But hopefully not.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Oct 16, 2008)

Adoring Carmine= I think I want the rose lips and the nude lips.
Passions of red =smokey eye palette def! 
Lilttle darlings=2 lipgloss sets in coral and in nude
Hopefully I can just buy these few items. I really want to save up for Hello Kitty in FEB.I just love holiday collections.It gives us a chance to try several different colors without crashing the bank.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 17, 2008)

Enh, I'm really not pressed for any of these things.


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 17, 2008)

NADA! and yes I am so excited. i did want to pick up some dazzleglasses but they did not get me like i thought they would.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 17, 2008)

*Adoring Carmine* - I might get either the Red lip set or the Rose.

That is pretty much it! I'm really not that excited at the moment so I will have to wait and see if the Christmas frenzy changes my mind.


----------



## seymone25 (Oct 17, 2008)

My List:

Face and Eye brush set
Cool lips Viva Glam
Smokey Eyes & Warm Eyes Palette
Plum Lip Palette


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Oct 17, 2008)

I've already preordered the basic brush set and eye brush set from the Carmine collection, but I'm still debating on whether to purchase the Little Darlings set (I never tried mac lip products before).  Perhaps once I see the colors at the store, I will make up my mind then (the neutral set looks pretty).  As for the Enchanting Vermillion collection, it seems like a good deal, b/c I can finally try out some fake lashes as well as the fluidline.  Ahhh decisions, decisions lol.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Oct 17, 2008)

Warm palette from Passions of Red.....err that's about all.


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 17, 2008)

Adoring Carmine = 2 brush set & 2 lip sets ( rose & red)
Passions of red = warm eyes,cool eyes, plum and cool lips 
Little darlings = 1 lip gloss set (pink)


----------



## damsel (Oct 17, 2008)

as of right now i'm only interested in the smokey eye palette [i've been wanting one of these since forever, the one from last year was not pigmented enough] and the 3 rose lips bag [i lurve pinks and colors are to die for].

i may check out the warm eyes palette and the 3 neutral lips bag. they would have to be really fantastic in real life for me to get them. at $38 & $35 a pop these things add up. i'm skipping the brush sets because i have all of the ones from last year.

my strategy is to get everything i really want right now then wait for everything to show up at the cco in a few months. cause believe me, they will show up. i've seen a number of the palettes, brush sets, lip bags, pigments, liners etc. from last holiday at my cco. in fact, they are still there now. with the way the economy is now i highly doubt these will set out, well not in my state at least.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ lucky you, we don't have CCO's here so I gotta buy what I want. 

Luckily I only want the face brush set and maybe the rose lips. I don't generally like palettes though so it's an easy pass for me on these collections.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'll pick up the eye brush set and am still thinking on the face brush set.  Other than that.. nothing's grabbing me.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 17, 2008)

Rose Lip set
Smokey Palette
Plum Palette


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 17, 2008)

Classic Pallette
Face Brush Set
Neutral Lipstick


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 18, 2008)

I want the smokey palette and the entire Little Darlings set.  I am just getting into the Mac frenzy so I figured this is a great way to get to try quite a bit in smaller sizes.  I figured this would hold me off for a good while.  Here's hoping.  Then of course I'll be wanting the next collection to follow it.


----------



## Ebonyone (Oct 19, 2008)

Adoring Carmine = nada, got them all. Even though I'd like to get the mini 187, I have multiples of the other brushes.
Passions of Red  and Passionately Red = nada. Yeah!
Little Darlings = This is where it gets rough. I want the warm pigment + at least if not all of the lipglass/lust   reglass + eyeliner set
Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit = nada

I wish I was in an area where things didn't sell out, but you can actually find yourself going from store to store on the second day of release because certain items sell out day 1, especially sets.


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 19, 2008)

little darlings= warm pigment


----------



## lsperry (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_as of right now i'm only interested in the smokey eye palette [i've been wanting one of these since forever, the one from last year was not pigmented enough] and the 3 rose lips bag [i lurve pinks and colors are to die for].

i may check out the warm eyes palette and the 3 neutral lips bag. they would have to be really fantastic in real life for me to get them. at $38 & $35 a pop these things add up. i'm skipping the brush sets because i have all of the ones from last year.

my strategy is to get everything i really want right now then wait for everything to show up at the cco in a few months. cause believe me, they will show up. i've seen a number of the palettes, brush sets, lip bags, pigments, liners etc. from last holiday at my cco. in fact, they are still there now. with the way the economy is now i highly doubt these will set out, well not in my state at least._

 
I agree. Great strategy. Plan on doing the same thing.

I'm getting the warm, cool and smokey eyes palettes now. I'm banking on the lip bags/palettes, brush, pigment, pencil and lg sets all being at the CCO in 2 - 3 months. The CCO I go to still has last year's sets there. (And besides, I have all of the pigments)

I'm no longer excited about the brush sets. But I may be interested in paying $35 (CCO price) for them instead of $49.50 now.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 20, 2008)

The face brushes... also quick question is it true the quality of the brushes aren't as good as the reg. big brushes? Is it still a good deal? 

All three lipsets from Little Darlings and if possible the warm and cool pigments... that's all


----------



## lsperry (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_The face brushes... also quick question is it true the quality of the brushes aren't as good as the reg. big brushes? Is it still a good deal?_

 
Here are some existing threads on the subject.
MAC brushes: quality of "regular" vs "sets' - Specktra.Net
http://specktra.net/f165/brush-quali...on-sets-75173/
http://specktra.net/f165/brush-sets-110749/
http://specktra.net/f165/brush-sets-rant-108120/
http://specktra.net/f165/how-you-all...sh-sets-83450/
http://specktra.net/f165/brush-sets-...brushes-76028/
http://specktra.net/f165/holiday-bru...er-time-65349/

HTH


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 21, 2008)

i preordered the cool eyes n smokey eye sets, i have just about the entire set of MAC brushes in SE sizes, fightin the urge even tho they r red lol


----------



## Lapis (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_what is everyone getting from the upcoming holiday collections? any thoughts on the products in regards to woc? let's discuss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Adoring Carmine = lip bags + brush sets
Passions of Red = eye + lip palettes
Passionately Red = Viva Glam lip palettes
Little Darlings = pigment + lipglass/lustreglass + eyeliner sets
Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit = bag with lashes, fluidline, mascara, glitter and eyeliner brush_

 
Adoring Carmine- ZIP ended up with a brush set in a swap, lol
Passions of Red- probably all the eye palettes, I need to flesh out my e/s as a newbie
Pass Red-ZIP
Little Darlings- Pink lips and Pigments
Eye Kit- Nope, I HATE zoom lash


----------



## nicoleh619 (Oct 21, 2008)

I pre-purchased the eye brush set already at the Red In store event last week and I had a chance to see the eye sets and lippies. I was very interested in the neutral lip set but after seeing it IRL AND trying them on I decided against it. For one the lip sets are made up of glazes (seem cheap IMHO and lack pigmentation...so if you have pigmented lips of some sort its really just a sheer wash of color most looked like a gloss or shiny tinted lip balm). For those of you who want to buy the eye sets IMHO the only one worthy of purchase is the smokey eyes set...the colors are dupable by my collection except for the pretty shimmery gay color very pretty and unique....I may still get that one  and yes I'll get the pigment sets those are always worth buying. I brought the holiday lipglass set last year and still have brand new beaux and love nectar and cthru are daily favorites so I will prob get the pink lipglass set this time if anything. Hope I didnt rain on anyones parade about what to buy...I'm just telling it how I saw it.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 21, 2008)

I pre-ordered the Warm Eye set and the VG Cool Lip Set. I pick them up this Thursday, can't wait!


----------



## mizzbeba (Oct 21, 2008)

Not really moved by anything and I most def. did not pre-order anything.  I want to take a peek at the plum lips palette but we'll see.


----------



## Lapis (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_as of right now i'm only interested in the smokey eye palette [i've been wanting one of these since forever, the one from last year was not pigmented enough] and the 3 rose lips bag [i lurve pinks and colors are to die for].

i may check out the warm eyes palette and the 3 neutral lips bag. they would have to be really fantastic in real life for me to get them. at $38 & $35 a pop these things add up. i'm skipping the brush sets because i have all of the ones from last year.

*my strategy is to get everything i really want right now then wait for everything to show up at the cco in a few months. cause believe me, they will show up. i've seen a number of the palettes, brush sets, lip bags, pigments, liners etc. from last holiday at my cco. in fact, they are still there now. with the way the economy is now i highly doubt these will set out, well not in my state at least*._

 
I called a couple ccos to check on items today and they basically had all of the brushes from last year and color forms etc, so this maybe a sound plan.


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 24, 2008)

Has anyone tried the palettes yet? Just looking for some reviews before I go to the store.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 24, 2008)

Intriguing Scarlet - warm eyes please
and all the brush sets


----------



## carandru (Oct 24, 2008)

I got the viva glam warm set.  I can't wait till it  gets here


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeba* 

 
_Not really moved by anything and I most def. did not pre-order anything. I want to take a peek at the plum lips palette but we'll see._

 

Since I joinged Specktra, I have been learning so much and I know this sounds like a stupid question but you mentioned pre-ordering..Ummm.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how can one pre-order?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so embarrassed...I feel like i should know this.


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 24, 2008)

Warm & smokey eys sets and mz dynamite d/g everything else is a bit meh for me


----------



## crystrill (Oct 24, 2008)

I made swatches:

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-passion...9/#post1346810


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Here are some existing threads on the subject.
MAC brushes: quality of "regular" vs "sets' - Specktra.Net
http://specktra.net/f165/brush-quali...on-sets-75173/
http://specktra.net/f165/brush-sets-110749/
http://specktra.net/f165/brush-sets-rant-108120/
http://specktra.net/f165/how-you-all...sh-sets-83450/
http://specktra.net/f165/brush-sets-...brushes-76028/
http://specktra.net/f165/holiday-bru...er-time-65349/

HTH_

 
Thanks GIRLIE


----------



## Destiny (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_Since I joinged Specktra, I have been learning so much and I know this sounds like a stupid question but you mentioned pre-ordering..Ummm.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how can one pre-order?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so embarrassed...I feel like i should know this._

 
You can pre-order on the MAC website. If you are interested in a collection, you can make pre-order purchases on the website before it's initial launch in the MAC stores/counters. So basically you get to actually purchase the products before everyone else does, so to speak. Hope this was helpful. Don't feel embarrased, we're all here to learn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yea...all i got was the warm eyes one, i'll try it since i don't have any kind of fall like colors. All the rest just do not really appeal to me. Its like MAC is running out of ideas for stuff now. The brush sets sounded like a good idea then i was able to touch them and they just felt awful, not even decent enough to travel with! But I do have to add its nice to have red lips back in style!


----------



## damsel (Oct 25, 2008)

so i checked out the collections this past week. i stuck to my guns and only ordered what i had already planned to [smokey eyes palette + rose lips bag]. i love them both they are so gorgeous.

i must say that i really liked the warm + cool palettes too, the colors are really pretty. i'm still gonna pass for now because there are a lot more spectacular collections coming up.

i liked the brush sets but i still have the ones from last holiday and they are holding up just fine. i may still pick up a few when they get to the cco because i like the color and the fact that it comes with 2 bags.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not really wowed by anything so for now just the Warm and Smokey Eyes Pallettes and the 5 Neutral Lips Set.


----------



## michmom2 (Oct 28, 2008)

I pre-ordered thru Macy's and i bought the:

Cool Eyes palette
Viva Glam Warm palette
Adoring Carmine Red lips
Eye brush set (love the red!!)
I also bought:
Date Night, Sugarrimmed, and Baby Sparks d/g
Stark Naked blush
DangerZone e/s
Petticoat msf


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 28, 2008)

I picked my stuff up and I love them! 

The Warm Eye palette is perfect for my makeup bag because it has a great mix of neutrals to pull off a polished work look and then you can throw on some of the burgundy (Well Spiced?) or forest green (Sweet Joy?) to vamp it up for a night out!

I also picked up the Viva Glam Cool Lip. Definitely a great buy because:
1. 100% goes to MAC's AIDS fund! It's a gift for you and for many others =)
2. The colors work great for day or night!
3. It's a HOT little palette to whip out haha

Buy now!!


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got the warm eye pallete but I'm not loving it. I love neutrals but not this palette. There isn't anything really special about it. It needs to go back. MAC hasn't been wowing me lately.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 3, 2008)

The palettes are always a yawn for me although the Warm Eyes Palette looks really nice.  But the burgundy color looks like Sketch, and the other shades look dupeable as well.  I think that's usually the case for the palettes.  There is always one color that stands out to me, but the rest aren't worth $38.  

The MES didn't do much for me either.  The combos are cool, but the colors aren't anything we haven't seen in the traditional shadow perm. line.  

I did get all 3 brush sets at Nordstrom, and GASP, I LIKE them!  I don't understand why everyone is ragging on them. They are really decent.  Not the same quality as the full sized brushes, but really decent, and the softness issues can be overcome by a little conditioner on the brushes after washing.  I've worked with much worse.  And for those of you with only 5 brushes from ELF and the drugstore, I would go ahead and get them if you are thinking about it, especially from Nordstrom at $14.50 cheaper than the MAC stores and counters.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool eyes
brush set with 129-219-239-266-316
plum lip pallet

I hope that I can buy them tomorrow. If not... I will drive to Germany on Thursday.

I just started (July 2008) and I think and hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that it is a good way to set up a collection.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool eyes
brush set with 129-219-239-266-316
plum lip pallet

I hope that I can buy them tomorrow. If not... I will drive to Germany on Thursday.

I just started (July 2008) and I think and hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that it is a good way to set up a collection.


----------



## carandru (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Love your signature


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought the face and eye brush sets from the Adoring Carmine. Love them lots!!! lol


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 4, 2008)

I along with most was not too pressed about the HOLIDAY collection, but these are the things that I have gotten:

Red She Said = ALL the MES trio's, ALL the Dazzleglasses, & Pomposity lipstick
Adoring Carmine = nothing! got all the brush bags from last year
Passions of Red = BBBOOOOOOOO!!!! hated it!
Passionately Red = nope...still got the 6 palette from 2 yrs ago
Little Darlings = Coral, Pink, & Neutral (got today, still need to play with it)
Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit = not interested
Sheer Minerals = Petticoat & 181 Small Buffer Brush/ MSF-Natural in Deep Dark

I think my next purchase will be Love Joy & Nuance Mineralize Blush and the new Dazzle Lash.

BUT as with everyone else I am putting my wallet on restriction and not allow for it to come off till Hello Kitty!!!!

Ok...well not I will not lie.  I am going to take a peek at the other collections between now and HK!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 4, 2008)

I got the face brush set from Adoring Carmine. Am thinking of getting the Red Lips. I haven't really decided what to get for Red She Said. I'm for sure getting either Crazeee or 'Red' She Said.


----------



## msalecia (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so new to this, please pardon the naivety... Is CCO the cosmetic counter in the department stores? If thats so I got my face brush set at Nordstrom for a lot lower. I also got the warm palette and a dazzleglass.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msalecia* 

 
_I am so new to this, please pardon the naivety... Is CCO the cosmetic counter in the department stores? If thats so I got my face brush set at Nordstrom for a lot lower. I also got the warm palette and a dazzleglass._

 
A CCO is a Cosmetics Company Store. They are located in outlet malls, typically. It's where  Estee Lauder brands are sold at a discount.



I just ordered two of the brush sets online from Nordstom... I'll pick up on Friday.


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 6, 2008)

At first I wanted the little darling nude lip set, but then though about how much of the holiday stuff was (and still is) at my local CCO.  I'll just wait, after all HK is coming.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 7, 2008)

I got the pigment sets yesterday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad I did.  They are small yet big enough for me.  I will have to play around with them.  I may go back next week to get some l/g sets.  But if they are really really tiny then I may pass on them.  In fact, I think I will.  I did take the idea from another specktralite and used the top of the box to put my brushes in.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 7, 2008)

I really wish they would have a deeper, richer red lipstick. Their collections tend to have reds that are too light for my skin.


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 7, 2008)

The Red SheSaid collection just came out in the U.k I got 2 of the eyeshadow trios in Danger Zone and Inter-view and I got 2  dazzle glasses in Miss Dynamite and Love Alert. The little darlings are not out yet but I plan on getting the nude lip,the two pigment sets and the eyeliners.


----------



## chocolatethai (Nov 8, 2008)

i'm excited this is my first post! i just bought the lippies in the coral set and the cool pigments, i'm loving them both right now


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 8, 2008)

I really have to have the coral lips set. And Crazee plus Red She said l/s!

Hope I can get them as soon as I get my gift cards for my b-day!


----------



## Scorpdva (Nov 16, 2008)

I already purchased pomposity, red she said, date night and inter-view e/s. I can't resist the red color of those brushes even though I have the gold set from last year.


----------



## damsel (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm having a serious lemming for the cool eyes palette idk if i can wait for it hit the cco. must. resist.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 17, 2008)

miss dynamite dazzleglass
stark naked
quiet please lipstick
cool and warm pigment sets
coral and neutral lipglass sets
rose lip bag

I think thats it from the holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im NW35


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

I got both pigment sets, the coral l/g set, and the smokey eye palette.

I'm still wanting the neutral l/g set, wonder if its been sold out yet at my counter? They still had quite a bit of stuff last time I was there from the holiday collections.


----------

